# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shfrytezimi i shqiptarve ne Greqi

## rolua

Shqiptari ne greqi ka perdorimin me te qelbur se sa mundet te kishte!!
mundet tju duket e pa mundur po shqiptari ka faza qe keqperdoret me shum se sa nje qene!!!!

psh.te zyrat e kartave qendruse ne athine duhet te vesh qe ne oren 12 te nates qe te flesh jash duke pritur radhen, te shkruash emrin ne nje list,ti japesh policit lek per nje kafe,te jesh mbrapa zinxhirave te radhes edhe te hash shkop gome kemve edhe duarve per gje koti!te shikosh tja fusin grave me kalamanj ne kra me shkop gome!!!!

edhe zezaket e ruset etj te kalojne normalisht!!!!!!!


kush e ka fain per kete!!!!
ku eshte ambasade jone qe gjasme eshte ne kraun tone!!qe marin nja 50 eyro per te shtyr afatin e pashaportes 1 vite!qe ne tirane eshte 1.000!!!
ku jane shkollat e kopshat shqiptar ne greqi!!!!!
kshu qe fain nuk e ka VETEM GREKU!!
po edhe Shqiptari!!!



 :i ngrysur: 


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli"""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## komando

Me te vertete me vjen keq per ju shqiptareve ne greqi.
une e kam provuar ate te mallkuar greqi per 3 vjet.
Autoritetet greke jane<ANIMALS>
Po qte besh kur qeverija jone eshte pa fuqi ose me mire nuk duan tja dine per emigrantet shqipetar

   good    luck

----------


## shazi

me thjeshte ta ka shpjeguar   anetari komando ty fierak se  si jane greket aq te  poshter dhe ne ti e din se si na urrjne une e kam provuar vete qe prej 92 deri ne 95 dhe ata jane vertete  animals  pavarsisht se jane  anetare te union european  dhe duke ditur   urrejtjen kunder nesh por ne  e  kemi vete fajin se pse  i mesojme me i dhene leke per kafe  etj   etj  d.m.th jemi po ne fajtore ne kete drejtim  me respekt shazi france

----------


## rolua

shteti jone ja kane dhene te drejtat qe te na sillen si kur jemi kafsh!!!!


"""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""""""""""""  """"

----------


## zima

O rolo bashkohem me ato qe the per shtetin shqiptar ,por fai qendron edhe mbi vet ju emigrantet qe jeni aty, per vet arsyen se rini urt ,por nuk shkoni qe te gjith dhe te beni demostrata para ambasades shqiptare dhe perpara ministris se brencme, dhe do shikoni se sa shpejt  do zgjidhet problemi

----------


## Nuska

Rolo nje sqarim te vogel...miqesisht.

Nuk thuhet keq perdorim, por "Keqtrajtim" . Une vete nuk kam jetuar ne Greqi, prandaj nuk dua te flas kodra pas bregu...

Ju qe jetoni atje, ju uroj gjithe te mirat dhe sa me pak probleme.

----------


## ari32

Roel pak me realist,fakti qe per te huajt dhe jo vetem per Shqiptaret,ka qene problem kur u bene regjistrimet e reja kete vit kishte nje dyndje shume te madhe.Dhe kjo si rezultat se administrata e Greqise eshte me burokratike se e Shqiprise,(nese e di shprehjen qe thote me mire te te zeje plumbi Turkut se sa pena  e Grekut.)
Cfare do thoshem per pleqt qe rine ne rradhe ne ika dhe Spitale,se nuk i duan as ata dhe i keqtrajtojn,fakti qe na urrejne nuk e diskutij (jo te gjithe sigurisht).
Te pakten per vete nuk e hasa kete keqtrajtim qe thua se tani po beje riperseritjen e dokumentave,biles mund te them se mbarova shume shpejt,me grumbullimin dhe dorezimin e kerkesave qe kishin.
Une ate qe do te thosha qe eshte shume problematike per ne jane doganat si nga ana jone dhe e Grekut.

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga rolua_ 
> *Shqiptari ne greqi ka perdorimin me te qelbur se sa mundet te kishte!!
> mundet tju duket e pa mundur po shqiptari ka faza qe keqperdoret me shum se sa nje qene!!!!
> 
> psh.te zyrat e kartave qendruse ne athine duhet te vesh qe ne oren 12 te nates qe te flesh jash duke pritur radhen, te shkruash emrin ne nje list,ti japesh policit lek per nje kafe,te jesh mbrapa zinxhirave te radhes edhe te hash shkop gome kemve edhe duarve per gje koti!te shikosh tja fusin grave me kalamanj ne kra me shkop gome!!!!
> 
> edhe zezaket e ruset etj te kalojne normalisht!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Shqiptaret nuk jane stilolapsa ose frigorifere qe te keqperdorohen.
Fjala qe duhej te thuaje ishte KEQ-TRAJTIM.

----------


## rolua

ne rregull e kuptova gabimin!!!
po puna nuk eshte ai gabim i parendsishem tema eshte ker-TRAJTIMI!!!!


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""''roeli"""""""""""""  """""""""""""

----------


## une jam Z...

Trajtim eshte fjale e huaj, "Perdorim" eshte Shqip.

Rolo mire e ke plako

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga une jam Z..._ 
> *Trajtim eshte fjale e huaj, "Perdorim" eshte Shqip.
> 
> Rolo mire e ke plako*


Jo mer vlla dhe ti tani mos ja fut kot.
TRAJTIM eshte fjala e duhur.

Kur ti vjen ne shtepine time te TRAJTOJ apo te PERDOR si mik?
Te TRAJTOJ mire apo te PERDOR mire?
S'kam fjalorin e Gjuhes Shqipe te jap dy perkufizimet qe te bindesh.

Rolo...na fal per kte nderhyrje koti.

Grupo...Greket me shqiptaret sidhen si kafshe po edhe shqiptaret kane bo shume ne greqi. Kur te emancipohet populli grek shqiptaret s'do kene nevoje me per ata se do jene vete bosa.
Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## rolua

ishalla e kur te behet ajo qe thua!!!


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## une jam Z...

Trajtim vjen nga latinishtja (trattare) kurse perdor eshte purro Shqip. Kte desha te thoja pavaresisht se ne jemi mesuar te perdorim huazime te pafund.

Z

----------


## rolua

pom tani do hapim diskutim per 2 fjale!
si kur dalim pakes jashte teme!!!!


""""""""""""""""""""'roeli""""""""""""""""""

----------


## BEBA

Aman aman se ku e keni temen juve kue  hidhni lol  Nga keqperdorimi apo keqatrajtimi i shqipove dolet duke na analizuar fjalet. Diskutoni problemin o njerez . Nejse megjithate dua te them sepse ne aty nuk na perkrain shqipot ca do prisni me per sjelljen e grekeve. Mbaj mend nje here qe me duhej te nxirrj nje pashaporte edhe vete ke ambasada shqiptare leqe radhe e madhe por edhe me e forta ishte se te vononin pashaporten por donin edhe me shume para se sa kushtonin. Kshu qe e nxora pashaporten ne shqiperi me mire se sa ne Greqi lol.
  Megjithate pranohem me mendimint uj qe ka keqatrajtim te shqipove jo vetem tek kjo e dokumentave por ku do edhe korrupsion i madh ka filluar  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk e di nese ka qen me pare por kete gje e vura re kur erdha me pushime nga amerika ne greqi . Do niseshim per ne shqiperi nga greqia edhe kishim prere biletat edhe te gjitha, mirepo tashi na vononin keta pasi kishim shume bagazhe edhe donin lek miqte na thoshin se nuk kishte vend per bagazhet ke autobuzi keshtu qe duhej te prisnim per ndonje autobuz tjeter. Keta e benin kastile qe te na vononin qe ne tu jepnim lek. Por si perfundimisht nuk iu dham lek pasi filloi t'iu bertiste i cik im vella edhe tu ankohej per kete lloj racizmi edhe keqtrajtimi pak a shume si mund ta quaj. Si perfundimisht  na i gjeten vendet e bagazheve lol  :buzeqeshje:  Pasi u thame qe jeni racista
  Por jam e mendimit se nuk ka vend qe te mos kete recizem edhe ne vete shqipot jemi racista

----------


## rolua

po si jo kush tha po jo ne ate grade!

ej ajo me bagazhet eshte lere mos e pyet!

edhe ambasada do nja 50 eyro per te shtyr nje vite pashaporten kurse ne tirane eshte falas!

e lere mos i hapim te tera se nuk diet ku do dalim!!!!!
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""

----------


## rolua

ej digjoni nje te forte!!!

ne akropoli shitej uj GLINA!
po me e forta ishte qe ishte nja 2.50 eyro!=2500-3000 leke!
keta filluan e u ndezen se keta kaq deshin!
"uj shqiptar ne athine upupu!!!"
po cedo qe shteti e kishte cilsuar me cmimin me te mire si uj i gazuar ne greqi!
edhe e lejonin se kishin leje nga europa e bashkuar!

filluan te gjith te thonin uj uj ne per lajme shqip!!!

lereni mos e pyetni fare se u bene per dhe!!!!


(dolem pakes si jashte teme po ja vlente sipas mendimit time!)

""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""

----------


## Dark_Fighter

e ndersa un kur ika tani per shqiperi tek dogana greke njeri hyri pa rradh te dhikoje greket ushtaret filluan te fishkellejn dhe te bertasin dhe ky shqiptari i thot po mir o njerez cfar jemi dele ne qe bertisni kshu Greket i than ju shqiptaret jeni me keq se delet e dhinjt te keqen e deleve dhe te shikoje te gjith ato shqiptar ne rradh te ulin koken dhe te pushterohen per hic gje vetem se na konsiderojn me te ulet nga gjith emigrantet e tjer dhe per kete e kan fajin ato shqiptaret e qeveris se duan te gjith plumin .SA per ate qe tha qe te bejm demostrata para ambasadave ha ha ha te nesermen ato qe do ishin ne demostrat do i kishin gris letrat e qendrimit dhe do i kishin cuar per shqipri lal

----------


## Pelasgian

Kam shume simpati per te gjithe ata qe duhet dhe jetojne ne Greqi.

Fajet po kuptohet se kush i kane. Qeveria Greke dhe ajo Shqiptare.

Dhe qka mund te bejme per ta permiresuar kete gjendje?

Sipas mendimit tim dhe me keqeardhje them nuk do te permiresohet per nje kohe te gjate. Kjo ka shume lidhje me te kaluaren tone. Cameria, historia e Shqiptarise, etj.


PRAKTIKE

Ajo qe secili nga Shqiptaret ne Greqi mund te beje eshte qe te shkruajne neper publikime te ndryshme rrethe ketyre problemeve. Dhe te shkruajne jo vetem ne Shqiperi. por ne Kosove, Maqedoni dhe viset tjera. Ne kete menyre se paku autoritetet e qeverise se Shqiperise do te kuptojne se eshte nje qeshtje per te cilen ende nuk kane lodhe koken.


Ne Angli ne rregullishte shohim programe te tipit GREECE UNCOVERED- GREQIA E PAMBULUAR. Nje lloj programi dokumentar qe tregon per pushimet verore te Angezeve ne  Greqi.

Ndersa tash eshte koha te behen programe te tipit REAL GREECE UNCOVERED-GREQIA E VERTETE E PAMBULUAR.

Nderime,

----------


## rolua

mbase ke te drejte po nuk eshte fai vetem i qeverise as greke as shqiptare.fai kemi edhe ne si shqiptar vete.psh.nuk guxon te futesh ne atobuze ketu ne athine
po nuk ta vuri doren shqiptari ne cande per te vjedhur.

he ca te bejme
keshtu na dele e mri te gjithve
ngjitur me te thatat digjen edhe te njomat i thone asaj...


""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""""  """""

----------

